# Saltiga vs. Saltist



## Childs (Apr 3, 2008)

can anybody tell me the difference in the saltiga vs saltist reels???

OTHER than price


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

I'm assuming you're talking about the conventional reels. 

Saltigas have fully machined side plates and frame while the Saltists have cast side plates and frame. If I'm not mistaken, Saltigas have a 5 drag disk stack, while Saltists have a 3 disk stack. Saltigas also have a few more bearings than a Saltist. Saltigas do not have brakes (except for the Saltiga 30 Surf) while the Saltist 20 and 30's do. That's about it. 

For fishing in the surf, where the line used is typically under 20lb test, the Saltiga is way overkill. Where it shines is in offshore fishing conditions where you're pushing the drag to the max on high test braided line. A Saltist might work for that for a while, but in the long run, the Saltiga will hold up better.


----------



## Childs (Apr 3, 2008)

much appreciated...so there isnt any difference in casting distance, correct?????


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Well, a Saltist 30 with brakes will definitely cast further than a Saltiga 30 with no brakes. This is because a Saltiga 30, with it's good free spool, will run so fast that it'll blow up every cast, while the Saltist 30 will be controllable. No sense spending $400+ on a Saltiga that you'll have to mag or otherwise slow down to cast when you can spend $150 on a Saltist that'll be good out of the box.


----------



## Lynn P. (Sep 7, 2007)

*I've got both...*

The Saltiga 30 (does have breaks but you have to take out six screws to prove it) is very, very fast and it will cast a mile but you better load the rod correctly or it will overspool like AtlantaKing said. I just bought a Saltist 20 and believe it's going to replace my extra magged out 525 Penn that I've been throwing for 6+ yrs. I really like the Saltist and believe it to be best bang for the buck when compared to the Saltiga (that's built like a tank). I plan to use the 30 from the surf for cobia. It was spooled with 415 yds. of 18# so it will hold plenty of 20# as well. The drags on both are very strong but have only seen significant pullage on the Saltiga with a 25# striper at Oregon Inlet last Dec. I've only caught 6-12# blues on the Saltist in early May so not a good test for either. Probably won't get to test either much more until Oct. when I crank it up again.


----------

